# Best GPS charts for inland lakes and waterways



## gnappi (May 10, 2017)

The chart makers seem to deliberately vague on the issue. I wrote Navionics asking why they do not have a feature comparison chart. 
As of yet, no reply. Maybe because I implied that they may make some money making charts if a feature chart were available? 
I also asked, "Why buy the "Platinum" series when the "Gold" can be had bundled with a GPS? 

My last GPS was used exclusively offshore and even though I bought the C-map chart package, I could only load one when moving out of another charted area. This was intolerable. Add to that the charts I bought were outdated as purchased from the GPS maker. 

So I put it to you folks... For U.S lakes and freshwater inland waterways, what chart suite has the best and most up to date data. Bear in mind I do not want to camp out on the internet downloading charts every day, once or twice a year should be sufficient.

Oh, if it's not too much trouble compatibility with known makes / models will help. I will be buying a new GPS, (for a small Jon boat) and depth sounder soon and will buy the best of breed in necessary, size constraints apply... I'm not on a large Sport Fisherman


----------



## richg99 (May 10, 2017)

Others will give you more and better info. I have been pretty darn happy with Navionics simple $10.00 annual Phone app.

Covers many local lakes. All the info I need. You can try a trial for free, I believe. richg99


----------



## jethro (May 11, 2017)

I have the Navionics HotMaps East Platinum chip for my Humminbird Helix and it's fantastic. I don't know what the difference is with the Gold to be honest, all I can say is there are very few lakes that don't have incredible detail with the Platinum. No rivers included, they don't chart rivers because they change constantly. I use mine all year long, on the ice it's great so I don't have to drill holes to get an idea of how much water I'm in. And during the summer it obviously great on the boat. And navigational markers are on the maps too, so I worry a lot less about being on the water after dark.


----------



## Johnny (May 11, 2017)

not trying to date myself - but - this is the first Navionics/GPS unit
that I first learned to use - way back in my Navy days !!!
(I think everyone should learn the "Old School" navigation).







.


----------



## jethro (May 11, 2017)

I learned to navigate with one of these first...







With one of these:





Using one of these:


----------



## richg99 (May 11, 2017)

Jethro....I had a Loran on my 27 ft Catalina Sailboat back around 1984 or so. I thought it was Fantastic technology. (It was!) 

Since I mostly only sailed in Galveston Bay TX, there weren't many points of interest. It was 525 square miles of water, but with only one dangerous reef that I managed to avoid.

Thanks for sharing.

richg99


----------



## jethro (May 11, 2017)

Rich, I grew up sailing the Northeast with my father. The coast of Maine is a tricky place to sail a boat! I learned very young how to use a loran, read a chart and give my father a heading. And Johnny, my father had a sextant on the boat which always intruiged me, but I never learned how to use it! His was plastic and did not look as cool like the one you posted!


----------



## gnappi (May 12, 2017)

When Loran (Loran isn't even in my spelling checker any more) went away I was ticked off. I kinda related to TD's over lat lon. 

With GPS and charts and depth finder in one unit the usability is fantastic. It looks like I'm better off buying a unit without charts and buying into the "platinum" version? Thanks for the info Jethro.


----------



## richg99 (May 12, 2017)

LORAN

LOng Range Aid to Navigation.

Ha Ha

I hear wonderful things about Lake ?? maps and Platinum this and Gold that. 

From the data that I can see on the $10.00 Navionics Phone app, I'd sure have to see, side by side, a comparison with the High-Dollar chips before I'd buy one. 

That assumes that the Navionics app covers the lake(s) that you want to fish. 

Get what you want and need..... to be safe and catch some fish.

richg99


----------



## chuck99z28 (May 15, 2017)

I use hunt maps and make my own charts using Humminbird's app.


----------

